# Motorcycle or Scooter Needed to buy



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I am wanting to buy a second hand or new if the price is right scooter or motorcycle asap. 
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

*post removed*



ruby19 said:


> I am wanting to buy a second hand or new if the price is right scooter or motorcycle asap.
> Any help greatly appreciated.


ruby cant pm you don't have enough posts please pm me about bike


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

phil-hayes said:


> ruby cant pm you don't have enough posts please pm me about bike



she won't be able to PM you either, yet

you only need a couple more good posts & a little patience & the system will be activated


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

*downside of forum*



xabiachica said:


> she won't be able to PM you either, yet
> 
> you only need a couple more good posts & a little patience & the system will be activated


bit stupid this system, now i have to either write more posts when i have nothing more to say or write a load of rubbish just to get enough posts to be able to pm someone no wonder forums get filled with lots of rubbish


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

phil-hayes said:


> bit stupid this system, now i have to either write more posts when i have nothing more to say or write a load of rubbish just to get enough posts to be able to pm someone no wonder forums get filled with lots of rubbish


it's to stop members being spammed 

5 posts really isn't much - some forums insist on 10!!!

& really & truly this is an advice forum, rather than a 'putting people in touch' forum - so if everything went to PM there wouldn't be any advice for people to read!!


and we delete rubbish posts when we see them............so please don't make any


I'm sure, having lived in Greece for some time, that you can offer some advice on some of the threads here


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

*advice*

the only advice i can give to anybody thinking of living in greece is don't bother, it's full of rubbish and people who havent paid taxes complaining about the state of the country, having lived there for 9 months i really wish i hadn't wasted my money moving there, it's a country that relies on tourists and the european union is putting all the prices up and making it not worth going there.
as one person who runs a shop there said " well we only have half the tourists we used to have so we have doubled our prices" what do they expect to gain from this, well looking around this year i can only say this, aegina is dying, the tavernas and other places have less than half the trade they had last year and with food prices having gone up by 60% in the last 9 months makes it somewhere to avoid.
To retire there you need a big bank balance.


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

all you need is the site car.gr really. Just about every greek uses it, but if the language is a problem for you i guess you ll have to turn to a dealer.

Anyway its pretty easy and relatively cheap to buy a scooter (new or 2nd hand here) so shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Chrisgatz (May 14, 2014)

*Hi there*

Just want to say that I have now Landed in my Country of Birth
I am also looking to buy a Motorcycle


----------

